# Game Thread: Friday Nov. 18th vs. Charlotte



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

*Record:*

*Indiana* – *(4-3)* 

*Charlotte* - *(3-6)* 

*Tip-off* – Friday, November 18, 2005 - 7:00 P.M.

*Where* – Conseco Fieldhouse

*TV & Radio* - FSMW & 1070 WIBC

Probable Starting Lineups:















































Jamaal Tinsley | Stephen Jackson | Ron Artest | Austin Croshere | Jermaine O'Neal

*Key Reserves:*























Danny Granger | Sarunas Jasikevicius | Fred Jones















































Kareem Rush | Raymond Felton | Keith Bogans | Emeka Okafor | Primoz Brezec

*Key Reserves:*























Sean May | Jake Voskuhl | Jumaine Jones








*Who's HOT ?*















Averaging 22 points per game.









Scored 35 points Wednesday night vs. the Pacers.

*Injury Report* 


*Pacers-*








- Hip Surgery, Sore Left Achilles

*Bobcats-* 



















*TV:*



*Radio:*



Prediction:
Pacers- 103
Bobcats- 92


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacers 117
Bobcats 89

Revenge!


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

We can't lose to bobcats at home!

Pacers: 104; Bobcats: 99


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Jermaniac Fan said:


> We can't lose to bobcats at home!



I wouldn't be surprised if we lost.......


----------



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

The Pacers are so tough, i predict they are coming back with such a vengence.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

A MUST win.

Bobcat 90
@
Indiana 105


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Revenge!


AArgh! Agreed!


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Pacers 117
> 
> Revenge!


Absolutly.

A loss oke, but a blowout NO


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

The Pacers played bad in Charlotte, I was there, but we still could have won. A crippled team could have beat the Pacers with those refs, they were horrible, I ain't making excuses, cause we still played bad, but still the refs sucked.


----------



## The Man (Aug 20, 2005)

I'm going to this game tomorrow night but I don't even know if I want to anymore. big pacer 20, it must have been rough for you last night. What is with Bobcats fans? You have a brand new arena, it's nowhere near full, and the fans are so quiet.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

The Birdman said:


> I'm going to this game tomorrow night but I don't even know if I want to anymore. big pacer 20, it must have been rough for you last night. What is with Bobcats fans? You have a brand new arena, it's nowhere near full, and the fans are so quiet.


The arena is like a mall, they have a food area where you can eat on liek a deck and watch the game, yes, they havn't done to weel ticket wise although it was mad loud last night, I had so many kids tlaking trash to me today at school cuz the loss :-(.


----------



## The Man (Aug 20, 2005)

Oh it's a big deal for Bobcats fans, don't worry tomorrow is the last day they can do it...hopefully


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Pacers i beleive will get this one. I don't see them losing 3 in a row alot this year and will be playing hard after getting embarassed.

Pacers 100

Bobcats 85


----------



## btyler (May 4, 2005)

Pacers: 435
Bobcats: 33

Just kidding!

Actual prediction:
Pacers: 116
Bobcats: 93

That's gonna be a game to watch!


----------



## DJMD (Nov 20, 2004)

They better not lose 2 in a row, but I don't think Kareem Rush can go off again so......


Pacers 105
Bobcats 90


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Charlotte 98
Indiana 87



Oh and Gerald is injured if you want to update the game thread.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Charlotte_______ said:


> Charlotte 98
> Indiana 87
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the only injury?

I'll try to update it tonight when I get home; I'll also put the "key reserves" up for the Bobcats.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Looks like Melvin Ely is out and Brevin Knight is a game time decision, but will likely start.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

big pacer 20 said:


> The arena is like a mall, they have a food area where you can eat on liek a deck and watch the game, yes, they havn't done to weel ticket wise although it was mad loud last night, I had so many kids tlaking trash to me today at school cuz the loss :-(.


You will have your revenge on Monday :biggrin:


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

Charlotte 84 (defence please)
Indiana 109 

If Pacers loose this one... ok, they wont but still...


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacers 112 Cats 85...

Nothing but a blowout will be accepted....


*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Can some one please give me a link to listen to the game??


Thank you....



*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Can some one please give me a link to listen to the game??
> 
> 
> Thank you....
> ...


See if one of these work at 7.



> WHON 930 AM
> 
> http://www.930whon.com/index.shtml
> 
> ...


-From Shamsports.com


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Once again thanks alots Legend....

and btw great game thread...

We win tonight period!!!!.....



*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pollard starting...


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers have started off quick, but Jermaine just missed a free throw.

10-7 Pacers lead.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Knight knocked down Pollard :laugh:


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Jackson just got a T... 

12-9 Pacers.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Jermaine fouled by Brezec. He hits both.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Artest gets a good steal and Tinsley hits a runner. 16-10


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Tinsley finds Jermaine underneath, who is fouled and he makes it.

Tinsley already with 5 assists, and Jermaine now has 12 points. Good start.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Jermaine is hot!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Good defense by the Pacers as they force Rush out of bounds, but the Pacers lose the ball on the other end and give up a layup to the Bobcats.

Jermaine gets a put back. He's got 17 now.

23-17 4:40 left.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Tinsley gets a steal and gives it to Croshere who dunks it on the fast break. 

25-14 3:09 left.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Harrison gets a block and doesn't foul!

On the other end, Harrison gets fouled by Okafor makes the jumper, and hits the free throw.

26-16 1:31 left.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Croshere blocked, but is fouled by May. Cro hits both at the line.

28-16 32.7 seconds left.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Felton hits a three with 2.7 seconds left.

28-21 at the end of the first quarter.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Thanks Larry Legend for the report.

It's already 1.30 AM here :biggrin:


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

I am a die hard Tar Heel fan, Felton goes to being one of my fav. players to an enemy, I still love him though.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Not a bad quarter; we didn't give up many second shots, but we made a few stupid fouls. Jermaine started off hot, but he didn't play much at the end. Both Harrison and Croshere came in and gave us some points. Tinsley's passing looks very strong tonight. Artest is pretty quiet, but he's had a few nice steals.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Oh no, 7 straight points for the Bobcats. We better not blow it again...


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Now 9 straight. Terrible. Get AJ out of there!!!! ****ing fat *** just made a terrible pass.

Now 11. Were's Saras?


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Fans start boo'ing. Good for them. 

Rick, put Tinsley or Saras in. AJ sucks.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Ah, now Tinsley's in. Finally.

Jermaine just misses a jumper.

I'll be back in about 10-20 minutes.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

A good quater and after that such a big run of the Bobcats. :curse:


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Why can't sjax shoot FTs anymore?


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> Why can't sjax shoot FTs anymore?


Why can't Pacers shoot FTs anymore?


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Tinsley is a bright spot tonight, back playing, and playing well.


9 points on 4-5 shooting, 5 boards, 8 assists, 1 steal


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

:56.9 CHA - J. Jones offensive rebound 
:56.9 CHA - J. Jones misses a layup 
:58.6 CHA - B. Knight misses a layup 
:58.9 CHA - B. Knight offensive rebound 
1:00 CHA - M. Carroll misses an 18-foot jumper from the top of the key 


These things are killing us.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacersthebest said:


> :56.9 CHA - J. Jones offensive rebound
> :56.9 CHA - J. Jones misses a layup
> :58.6 CHA - B. Knight misses a layup
> :58.9 CHA - B. Knight offensive rebound
> ...



We aren't playing D, and we aren't rebounding.... = losing games


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

48-48 @ halftime.

Ofcourse we are still in the game but we don't look so good.

Time to get some sleep here, 2.11 AM :biggrin:


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Before I'll go, I wanted to say that it's weird Granger isn't playing.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Pacers suck now.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Sarunas is breaking the game open, and the Pacers defense looks good again! :clap:


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Our Pacers blew this cover. They wereup 13 and started ****ing around. I needed 15. ****. Oh well, at least we'll win... hopefully!


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

We can not close. WTF?


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Charlotte refuses to lose. Sick of these guys.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Sorry guys, I had some internet trouble and I didn't get to see much of the rest of the game.

We won 93-85.

Saras came in and played great, 14 points in 15 minutes and he was 10-10 from the line.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Final Score:
Pacers-93
Bobcats- 85

Predictions:
Larry Legend- 17
Pacers Fan- 28
Jermaniac Fan- 25
pacersthebest- 17
rock747- 7
Jones2011- 31
DJMD- 17, but DQ'd for guessing the same score as Pacersthebest.
Charlotte_______ - 19, but DQ'd
Banjoriddim- 17
Pacerholic- 19

Winner: rock747

Everyone is repped.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

It shouldn't of been so close, but nevertheless we still won, and that's all that matter I guess....

Glad to see Sar playing great, I just can't believe Carlisle is not using him as much as he should, and his freethrows are amazing.....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Well, we probably would have scored a lot more had we not had so many turnovers in the second quarter. We made some really, really bad passes.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Larry Legend said:


> we probably would have scored a lot more had we not had so many turnovers



That's exactly what's killing our team, it seems like all of a sudden we're a turnover machine....
No team can expect to win if they're careless with the ball...
Hopefully we can start getting our act together real soon....

*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## btyler (May 4, 2005)

Yes, we won!! *dance* this kicks ***! I'm glad we beat that little rookie team. Yes! Good Going Pacers!!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Stats:










Wow, I didn't know that Jermaine had so many boards. Looks like Foster.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Jermain hustled tonight, I liked that. If we could get him and the rest of the team to play that aggresive every game we would be looking good.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Glad we won after I went to bed


----------

